# New columns a work in progress



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Just thought I'd share my a teaser pic for my work in progress on my new cemetery columns. Currently they both look like the one on the right, but I'm planning on doing some more distressing and aging.










And I have two of these to go on top. Plans are to light the gargoyles from underneath from within the columns.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love the paint, looks great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh those look really nice ,
should look great with the gargoyles on them


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Love the paint, looks great!


Trying to get them as close to the gargoyles as possible. Basically a 3 step process from getting the column from what you see on the left to what's on the right.

I used DAP flexible floor patch and leveler. A local wholesale place had it for $5 a gallon. Troweled it on and then took the the trowel and then pat it with the flat part of the trowle to pull the texture out some and remove grout lines. Gave it a nice gritty concrete/stone feel to it.

Then I spray painted the whole thing black with cheap flat black spray paint form Wal-mart. Each column took a little over 4 cans.

I then used a sponge and just dabbed the bluish gray color over it.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you think Venitian plaster would work? Its a indoor wall covering material that can be tinted any color you want. I used it on a dining room to simulate old tuscan plaster and it came out looking great. This would save a base coat, and sponging. I would think you could put it right on the wood and be done.

Home Depot carries this product.

here is an idea of what it looks like going on...


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Also, where did get those wonderful gargoyles. They look fantastic.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the Venitian plaster. If it's an indoor product I'd think you'd need to seal it with something.

I'm not necessarily recommending use what I did. I'm just usin the materials I had because they were cheap (floor leveller ($10), free (grey paint), or just laying in last years surplus (black spray paint).


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Turbophanx said:


> Also, where did get those wonderful gargoyles. They look fantastic.


I ordered them from Jeff over at Frighteners Entertainment. I searched and searched for gargoyles and after seeing them I just had to have them


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking good Joker


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

looks great!! can't wait to see the finished products.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks pretty damn good to me!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

They're Grrrrreat! As Tony the Tiger would say.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those gargoyles are exactly what I was looking for to put on some columns around my coffin display this year!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Fabulous. I can't wait to see more on this.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those look great! Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Undertaker has similar columns with gargoyles on top, with silk-flame torches mounted on the front. He's having me make him a set of flicker spots like I gave Pyro to mount atop the columns so the 'goyles are lit with firelight.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Undertaker has similar columns with gargoyles on top, with silk-flame torches mounted on the front. He's having me make him a set of flicker spots like I gave Pyro to mount atop the columns so the 'goyles are lit with firelight.


I haven't decided if I'm going to put lights/torches/plaques on the front, but I do know I want light on the gargoyles. To nice of a prop to leave in the dark.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

A good way to light your gargoyles or whatever is on to is to finish the top piece with a sheet of lexan or other clear plastic and mount a spot light or other light inside the column. Keeps the light out of the weather too.

You can spray it with window frosting spray paint for a diffused light effect.


----------



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

joker said:


> Just thought I'd share my a teaser pic for my work in progress on my new cemetery columns. Currently they both look like the one on the right, but I'm planning on doing some more distressing and aging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look fantastic. Very realistic.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looking really good. I cant wait to see them finished.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Those particular gargoyles were an excellent choice. Good job!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

The columns look great, can't wait to see them finished, and how you light up the gargoyles.

I got one of the same gargoyles from Jeff at FE for over the doorway. I plumbed him with a fog machine so it comes out the mouth and put slow pulsing red LED lights in his eyes. He's the hit of the neighborhood!

It's hard to see, but I put superbright green LED's on wire wands out in front to light up the gargoyle's features.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dyno did you bring that to NE Gathering if so that was awsome-the pic does it no justice


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Pyro, yup, that was it. Thanks.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I really need to just work on one project at a time...lol.
Anyway here's an update.



























The color isn't exact but I think after I do some weathering/distressing it'll be fine.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks great.. I hope my columns turn out just as good (or better) lol..


Even though i dont have the cool gargoyles for the tops.


----------

